# Here Unfan example of why Rating System needs changed or improved



## BillR (May 17, 2016)

Started driving a week ago. All riders rated me 5. One did not rate. A college kid, who is likely a doper, rated me a 1. WTF? Its a new car, no incidents. He found out in a conversation that I was retired L.E. My bad...never will divulge that again. 

Uber needs to have a system whereby one bad rating is dropped in a certain time period for all drivers as there will always be a rider who is dishonest for whatever reason. Could be due to not allowing them to smoke etc. etc. When the rating is in stark contrast to the driver's average, how can uber not see this? I think the way they do ratings makes me not want to continue. Uber: Change the ratings system and keep more (good) drivers.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

What's an LE?


----------



## wharf rat (Feb 5, 2015)

Ben105 said:


> What's an LE?


Law enforcement.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

LOL. Okay. Familiar with the LEO term, but not the LE without the O.


----------



## BillR (May 17, 2016)

Any stark contrast to a driver's average should be viewed with skepticism by Uber and eventually dropped if it is not a trend. I think Uber needs to get with some decent statisticians to make their rating system mean something. As it is, it is useless in my opinion. It causes drivers to have a 'no go' list of addresses as well as drivers rating passengers low for retribution. Do I have to think of everything?


----------



## BillR (May 17, 2016)

Stygge said:


> Who cares about rating other than avoiding deactivation? And seriously when I see some fellow drivers the risk of getting deactivated can't be that high.


Well of course it's all about deactivation... and a system that is highly innaccurate. Other than deactivation there is no reason to care. Im sure you have read the threads and know the system is being abused by riders. Why have a ratings system if it doesn't mean anything? Just another reason not to drive for Uber in my opinion.


----------



## BillR (May 17, 2016)

BillR said:


> Well of course it's all about deactivation... and a system that is highly innaccurate. Other than deactivation there is no reason to care. Im sure you have read the threads and know the system is being abused by riders. Why have a ratings system if it doesn't mean anything? Just another reason not to drive for Uber in my opinion.


One more thing: In smaller towns you have few drivers and they or their friends take an uber and give other drivers a 1...only a few of those and they can eliminate the other drivers ( competition in smaller areas). ANY 1 rating should require a comment. Seems Uber would WANT to know what caused a 1 star rating. Enuff said. Just food for thought for Uber though I betmthey don't read these forums.


----------



## EGON (May 19, 2016)

BillR said:


> Well of course it's all about deactivation... and a system that is highly innaccurate. Other than deactivation there is no reason to care. Im sure you have read the threads and know the system is being abused by riders. Why have a ratings system if it doesn't mean anything? Just another reason not to drive for Uber in my opinion.


 I agree with you mister !! system rating is against us all the time .. (1) star rate is more than 15 (5) star


----------

